# Any smaller (< 5'3") ladies freeriding? What do you ride?



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

One of my friends that I mtb with recently acquired a boyfriend who freerides and now she's interested in getting started. Wonder how long it'll be before I'm wanting to try it, too ? Anyway, she's a bit smaller than I am, in regards to reach (I think she likes a top tube under 22") and I believe she has ~ 29" inseam. I've done some research, so have some bikes in mind to recommend her, but I'm curious as to what any of you may be riding? For those of you who are familiar, she would probably be riding the Vietnam Trails in Massachusetts.

As always - thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

check the size specs which are pretty accurate
I'm 5'5" and size small fits me according to most manufacturers

I just bought a small Norco DJ frame which I'm building up
I have my eye on the TR 250


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

We're thinking alike! I also spied the Transition TR250, and I have to say, it makes me want to climb aboard and give it a try! 

Well, now she's having second thoughts and thinking maybe a more aggressive all-mountain bike is the way to go. While her boyfriend may have big ideas as far as what she could ride, she's thinking a bit differently. 

I wish we had girls around me that freeride...I think I could become interested, with the right support.


----------



## thekarens (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm too old and cautious for free riding, but I love watching others that do it and I ADMIRE them!


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm I am 5'2" and ride a 2010 reign SX xs. Fits pretty nice. Just finishing up a Canfield The One DH build and I think it's going to fit similarly.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm so envious of guts it takes to do that stuff! Was just checking out a video on mtb4her of Helena Juhasz at Fromme. She appears to be riding a Transition TR250? I used to lust after the Syren. It looks like she's rolling everything and I think if you started off kind of tame like that, it wouldn't be too bad? It looks like so much fun!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm, the TR250 doesn't sound like it's very climber-friendly - and the bike needs to be. The trails that will be ridden cannot be accessed by road - so it's all riding or hike-a-bike. Any thoughts on the Intense Uzzi?


----------



## mtnbikinggirl (May 22, 2011)

petey15 said:


> Hmm, the TR250 doesn't sound like it's very climber-friendly - and the bike needs to be. The trails that will be ridden cannot be accessed by road - so it's all riding or hike-a-bike. Any thoughts on the Intense Uzzi?


I borrowed a buddy's Uzzi and it was fun going downhill, but I couldn't pedal it going up... (I'm 5'3")

I have a 2008 Specialized Enduro that I use as my freeride bike. I swapped the 150mm fork for a 160mm however the new Enduros come with 165mm. I rode with it in the bike parks and trails in Fernie and Golden, BC this past year as well as the trails in Squamish and it did great!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm, something to consider - thanks for the tip!


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

petey15 said:


> I'm so envious of guts it takes to do that stuff! Was just checking out a video on mtb4her of Helena Juhasz at Fromme. She appears to be riding a Transition TR250? I used to lust after the Syren. It looks like she's rolling everything and I think if you started off kind of tame like that, it wouldn't be too bad? It looks like so much fun!


Wow, blast from the past! I used to ride with Helena and her husband (mostly her husband) when they still lived in my area, good to see they're both still riding and having a great time out on the trails. And yeah, it's really not that bad as long as the wheels stay on the ground, well, that is until the bridges get high, skinny, and steep. Serious fun though as long as you don't crash or scare yourself silly too often.

With regards to the Intense Uzzi, my friend has one from her DH racing days. It does not climb, or rather, it climbs about as well as a DH bike.

As for bikes, I think something along the lines of a Norco Range, Rocky Mountain Slayer, or Specialized Enduro would be the way to go since the bike needs to be pedaled uphill. With a smaller rider, those bikes will handle a lot of airtime and stand up to nearly all the things that the average 6' 180lbs man does on his heavy duty freeride bike. They're also lighter and a bit more compact which makes them easier to handle for a smaller rider and fitting should be a bit easier as well.


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

If budget allows, I would 2nd the Canfield One... it pedals awesome and at 6, 7 or 8" travel it can handle anything. I've seen a few for sale on pinkbike in size small; buying used is a good option.

If she is thinking drops more than tech lines, keep in mind that a beefier bike is more stable when landing. I have a lighter freeride bike and a heavier one, and even though I pedal both, the heavier bike handles bigger stuff better. Everything has pluses and minuses, so if she goes for a lighter all mountain bike it will be easier to maneuver, but a freeride bike will be more stable and confidence inspiring. I hope she has fun and you should give it a shot too... a supportive group is all that's needed, male or female 

EDIT: To answer your original question, I ride a Knolly Delirium TT = 22.4" and my new big bike is a Canfield Jedi TT = 21.5"


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, not sure about my friend, but I know I'm getting pretty intrigued! I have zero experience with any of that kind of riding. AT least my friend has taken a couple of downhill clinics. I probably should start there? 

I'm going to have to take a look at that Canfield...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh wow! Both of those bikes are gorgeous (the One and Jedi). So, how well does The One pedal?


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

5'3 for east coast downhill: xs knolly delirium t fits perfect. The knolly has a good pedaling platform and with r right wheel set is decent at climbing.


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

I would post your question about the ONE on the Canfield forum. I've only heard good things about how it pedals, and with the lighter frame weight and different shock mount options it seems pretty versatile. (I pedaled one for about 10 minutes on a local trail and was impressed at how responsive it felt.)


----------

